# How to change Kontakt orchestral articulations from Lemur? Please help



## Juanma48 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello, please help me!
I'm going crazy to try to configure Lemur to shoot the joints of the orchestral bookstores.
I just want to know how to configure 1 Lemur button to change articulation from my tablet instead of changing from my midi keyboard.
Use Cubase 10 and I have configured the expression maps and until now to the changes through keytswiches with my midi controller keyboard, but I would like to configure Lemur to have all the joints on the screen with their names and be able to change by pressing the button. Please, I have seen several Lemur tutorials, but in none explains this well
I have tried it for Note On messages, CC messages or Program Changes.
Could someone explain how it is done please?
I hope someone who knows how to do it can explain it to me.
Thanks!!


----------



## Bender-offender (Jun 18, 2019)

Purchase this:

https://www.midikinetics.com/products/composer-tools-pro/


----------



## Juanma48 (Jun 18, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Bender-ofender, post: 4402222, miembro: 5526"] Compre esto:

https://www.midikinetics.com/products/composer-tools-pro/ [/ QUOTE]
Thanks for answering!
But I already know this product.
I was asking if someone who has Lemur and knows how to make this configuration to shoot the orchestral joints from the tablet.
If I want to buy a product, I know where they are sold.
I was just asking if there was someone who had it configured and was kind enough to explain me ... at least, the steps to configure a single button.
But thank you very much for answering .
Let's see if anyone knows please.


----------

